# New song



## ShaneO))) (Jan 30, 2009)

I just finished my next sequence. This one is more hip hop inspired although it does have some unce in it .  Got some good vsts recently. Moog modular v, analog factory, prophet v and jupiter vsts. Some banger analog sounds, so warm. Still going for the retro 70's and 80's sci fi and psychedelic synth sound here haha. songs called alto stratus because it reminds me of clouds for some reason. I need to work on my drum patterns, there a little bland and hollow.


www.myspace.com/shaneregan610


----------

